# Clipping nails



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja HATES getting her nails trimmed. All my other dogs have at least tolerated it. As of now it's a 2 person job where one of us holds her head and the other trims her nails. When she was a puppy she was great with this, but suddenly one day she decided she no longer would deal with this. I have tried touching her nails and pulling at them when they are not being trimmed. This does not work. Soon as the clipper is out, and I have tried multiple clippers, she becomes impossible to handle. I would like to be able to trim her nails without any help. Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you tried counter conditioning?


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you tried giving any high value treats? I always trim a couple then give treat.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I've tried raw liver. She still gets super squirmy and pulls her paws into her body. I think where I went wrong was that I let my Fiance clip her claws when I helped restrain her head(thus if she bit she would bite me). She has tan paws with black stripes that lead to her nails, thus her nails look longer then they actually are. He accidentally hit the quick on one of her claws. She didn't react to that, but I'm worried that the pain set in her mind. 

Tomorrow I will try convincing my Mom to distract her with her peanut butter filled Kong. Hopefully that works.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would look up some counter-conditioning videos on youtube. It is different than normal "bribing" and VERY effective.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I would look up some counter-conditioning videos on youtube. It is different than normal "bribing" and VERY effective.


Thank you for this advice. Looks like this can take several weeks of work but it will be worth it. After working with her tonight I can touch her shoulders with the clippers without her shying away. Thank you for this training method.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

No problem, it is generally very effective, I hope it helps!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How about using a dremel?

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------

